
If we build it, why would anyone care? - c_sepulv
https://hackernoon.com/if-we-build-it-why-would-anyone-care-a278393accd8
======
siliconwrath
Regarding the point about Google/other large company easily being able to
build something that can put your company out of business: it's a valid
concern, but what if the exit strategy is to be purchased by Google?

~~~
zzalpha
And here is a great example of the valley dysfunction in action: why would you
found a start-up predicated on an exit strategy?

~~~
c_sepulv
It isn't about an exit strategy; it is hard to get funded if you have little
defensibility.

~~~
onion2k
No startup is truly defensible against a company with tens of billions at
their disposal. "Google could clone it" is so obvious that it doesn't seem
rational to even consider it a problem. Yes, they could. You can't let that
stop you though.

It's far more sensible to worry about your idea being cloned by a teenager in
her bedroom who could give the same product away for free a week after you
launch. _That 's_ the real threat for most startups.

------
hxta98596
Not a bad heuristic tool and set of questions. I think the 3rd step Economic
questions are the most difficult for new founders and where people get tripped
up:

 _Are your costs viable?...What is the effort for a user to switch to the
product?...Is it easy for a competitor to copy the startup’s ideas?...How
might user adoption grow?...etc._

Potential founders see some startups bootstrapping costs very early and see
other startups unprofitably burning dosh for years and years even past their
IPO (eg hello Twitter, with Snapchat about to join them).

Competitor risk analysis can be paralyzing for a new founder who reads the
news. Google, Facebook and Amazon et al. can essentially build anything they
want. While copycat startups can pop up overnight. Sure the big guys might buy
you, but they might also build themselves or acquire one of these competitor
startups that started after you. 1st means nothing anymore. Even the example
doesn't really overcome Google as a competitor. Competitor risk can be very
subjective and VC forecasts are not much better than founders here - this is
the easiest area to disagree on and get pushback on.

Honestly these 1-page biz planning tools are fine for college kids learning
about startups. Or for VCs keeping their public profile active. But before VCs
give a founder real money I think most VCs do a set of "common sense tests".
This is what this is, a version of a common sense test for a founder. If
you're overly optimistic as a founder while not having thought out potential
future scenarios Plan A thru Plan C that would fail a common sense test.

Seems like the stronger your idea, your I.P. or your team's technical skills,
the less common sense needed, you are worth mentoring even though you don't
get it yet. Still do a common sense check regularly...

~~~
c_sepulv
I agree that the heuristic is far from complete. I've been tempted to add to
it many times, but for me, it starts to diminish its usefulness.

I'll use "my test" to indicate areas that might have less consideration. For
example, solution design tends to get the most attention from founders. You
have an idea and start to run with vision and possibilities.

But, as you noted, the attention given to economics may be lacking. This can
help remind you to try to balance your planning.

~~~
hxta98596
My experience is similar that adding to these tools starts to diminish
usefulness. I use a 4-point sheet that sort of resembles SWOT analysis and I
think that is about as far as it can go for me. Also worth mentioning what and
when these tools are relevant, for coffee shop meetings or initial/weekly KPI
meetings a "back of the envelope" type tool makes complete sense. But whether
a founder or an investor, at some point it's worth a deep dive into each piece
of the puzzle to really back up initial thinking with more info and data
(market research, user feedback, comp discounting, sanity checks, etc.)

------
wkoszek
I haven't read this site, but the design and look is great.

~~~
macandcheese
It's built on Medium

